# First Turbo Trainer, few questions



## NorthernSky (1 Dec 2009)

*Just bought my first ever trainer, the Elite Crono Power Fluid ElastoGel Turbo Trainer*

*i don’t have a dedicated training tyre at the moment so I’ll just use my normal tyre for now.*

*Noticed a few things in the user manual:*


*1. Do not block the rotation of the bicycle wheel*
*by using caliper or disk brake. This seriously*
*damages the roller and the tire. - I TAKE IT they just mean don’t brake! Just spin to a stop naturally?*


*2. Use slick tires with a 23 mm or wider rigid*
*casing when using the home-trainer. Tire*
*pressure must range between 7-8 atm for*
*racing tires (4 for MTB tires). A tire that is*
*too narrow and/or insufficient tire pressure*
*will cause serious damage to the Elastogel*
*roller and tire. – WHAT IS 7 – 8 ATM? Do I just make the tyre pretty hard??*


*3. The wheel must not slip on the roller. If this*
*happens, make the action on the pedals more*
*progressive. Training with a tire that slips*
*regularly can seriously damage the Elastogel*
*roller and tire. - AGAIN, DO THEY mean just don’t pedal so vigourously that the wheel slips?? Is that common on trainers??*




*was looking at this http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Continental_Ultra_Sport_Home_Trainer_Folding_Tyre/5360017042/ training tyre. are they are much the same i take it?*

*thanks*


----------



## Bill Gates (1 Dec 2009)

cruiser31 said:


> *Just bought my first ever trainer, the Elite Crono Power Fluid ElastoGel Turbo Trainer*
> 
> *i don’t have a dedicated training tyre at the moment so I’ll just use my normal tyre for now.*
> 
> ...



1) Let the wheel roll to a stop rather than brake - only takes a few seconds

2) 7 - 8 Atmospheres or approx 103 - 115 lbs / sq in. I inflate to 8 atmospheres on my turbo

3) Adjust the roller height just so, so that the tyre does not slip when you ride.

P.S. You might find this useful for things you might need before starting training on the turbo : -

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=49150

You could add computer with rear wheel speed sensor and cadence monitor so as to chart progress on various training routines.



and this one for 2 x 20 training (good all year round training routine : -
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=49257

or just use as a recovery ride @ 65% MHR


----------



## NorthernSky (1 Dec 2009)

Bill Gates said:


> 1) Let the wheel roll to a stop rather than brake - only takes a few seconds
> 
> 2) 7 - 8 Atmospheres or approx 103 - 115 lbs / sq in. I inflate to 8 atmospheres on my turbo



ok thanks

i have a good pump but the gauge is shot. would 8 atm feel pretty hard if pressed with your thumb (very high tech  )


----------



## Dan B (1 Dec 2009)

Depends how strong your thumb is, but I can rarely dent my tyres at all ... 8atm is about average for skinny road bike tyres on the road, so if you're getting it wrong on the turbo you're probably getting it wrong on your outdoor rides too ;-)

I shagged a perfectly good tyre in short order on the turbo when first I got it. Mine has a metal roller and not elastogel, so this may not be relevant to your setup, but based on my experiences I would suggest that getting the turbo-specific tyre would be a good investment


----------



## Bill Gates (1 Dec 2009)

cruiser31 said:


> ok thanks
> 
> i have a good pump but the gauge is shot. would 8 atm feel pretty hard if pressed with your thumb (very high tech  )



It's worth investing in a track pump. They are not that expensive and it sounds as though you definitely need one.


----------



## NorthernSky (2 Dec 2009)

ok ta
yeah i think i'm definitely going to get the training tyre


----------

